# Patching a hole in vivarium



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I drilled the hole for the lamp holder to close to the back and now I want to move it forward. Does anyone know a good way to fill in the hole evenly?
Thanks


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say get a hold of some wood filler, any decent DIY store should have it. Heck, even Wilkos keeps it. You can fill the hole and then any overflow can be sanded down to make it nice and even again.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

could always fill it in with silicone as well


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

or use pva glue mixed with sawdust


----------

